# Moving To A New Home



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

George, my (once wild) baby pigeon and I, are going to be experiencing a whole new change quite soon, and the situation has raised some questions and conerns.

My mum and I will be moving to a new house soon. I plan to build a small loft area for him in my room, so that he doesn't have to stay in a small cage at night and when I am not home. Right now, he usually has a half an hour out in my room from 6:30 AM until 7:00, and then is out from 3:00 in the afternoon until 10:00 PM. But when my mum moves to her new house, I will not be arriving at her house until 6:00 or 7:00 PM every night. This means that George will be by himself quite a lot. 

So, will George need a friend to keep him from getting lonely? George will only be two months old by tomorrow - should I consider adopting a pigeon friend of the same age, or does the age matter? Also, would the gender of the new pigeon matter? If I end up with a male and a female (since I am not sure of George's gender), how do I ensure that I will not have any new baby pigeons?

Will George need help adjusting to his new home, or will he be okay once he sees what is around him?

I have also noticed the George only eats when I am near him. He is not malnourished in any way, shape, or form, but he could use a little weight gain. Will a pigeon friend solve his pickiness problem with the seed, and help him gain some more weight? Should I be adding a different type of seed to his food to help maintain his weight? 

These are just a few questions I have as a concerned mum to a baby pigeon - I would really appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Apologies for the double-post...

One more question - should George be seeing an avian vet for a general check-up before we move, and should I ask the vet to start a worming regimen? 

Thanks!


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

(If I have done something wrong, and that's why nobody has replied, I would be grateful if someone told me what it is! Sorry if I'm being annoying, but I am ultimately concerned about the welfare of my pigeon.)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hello, I will try to answer your questions. 

Thank you for your concern over this youngster.

*


rialize said:


> George, my (once wild) baby pigeon and I, are going to be experiencing a whole new change quite soon, and the situation has raised some questions and conerns.
> 
> My mum and I will be moving to a new house soon. I plan to build a small loft area for him in my room, so that he doesn't have to stay in a small cage at night and when I am not home. Right now, he usually has a half an hour out in my room from 6:30 AM until 7:00, and then is out from 3:00 in the afternoon until 10:00 PM. But when my mum moves to her new house, I will not be arriving at her house until 6:00 or 7:00 PM every night. This means that George will be by himself quite a lot.
> 
> ...


Here is an example of a good pigeon seed:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

It might be a good idea to have an examination done, including a fecal just to make sure he is fine.


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I feed him Kaytee brand dove mix, and I add extra safflower to it to boost protein and fat. I also give him oyster shells as his grit, for extra calcium.

These are the seeds in the dove mix:

White millet, milo, wheat, canadian field peas, red millet, canary grass seed, popcorn, safflower, oat groats, ground yellow corn, ground wheat, corn gluten meal, wheat middlings, dehulled soybean meal, beat pulp, brewers dried yeast

Thank you so much for helping, Treesa!


----------

